# ROTP or Glider Pilot Scholarship??



## nathan05 (3 Jun 2011)

Ok so I was recently accepted to have a 4yr bachelors degree subsidized by the military which is awesome! However, I am in air cadets (yes I know laugh it up) anyways I was also accepted to get my glider license this summer for 6 weeks. Which as far as i'm concerned is also pretty awesome. The only issue is the recruiter says I can't do both, which as far as i'm concerned is kinda bs cause I worked hard and earned both and as far as I know neither one conflicts with the schedule of the other. I did read some where that you can stay in cadets until you finish you BMQ if any one knows anything about this subject at all it would really help!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dimsum (3 Jun 2011)

From what I've seen on this board, no one is going to laugh at you because you're in Cadets.  I'm pretty sure that more than a few started their interest in the CF because of the Cadet organization.  However, picking a 6-week Cadet course, even a coveted flying one, over 4 years of subsidized education would be....short-sighted, to say the least.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2011)

Now to be "harsh".

Time to grow up and set your priorities.


----------



## X2012 (3 Jun 2011)

Nathan05, while you did work hard for both, they don't owe it to you to let you do both. You have to decide, and I'm pretty sure there is a scheduling conflict anyway because of the recruit camp thing in August. Obviously, it would be more fun if you could do both, but you can't. You have two options:
Take the ROTP and start your military career, possibly getting some license on your own time/money.
Decline ROTP and do GPS, and try again for ROTP next year.

I have to tell you though, glider was fun. I had a great time and met some awesome people. But it's not what I'm going to be doing for the rest of my life.


----------



## jwtg (3 Jun 2011)

> The only issue is the recruiter says I can't do both, which as far as i'm concerned is kinda bs cause I worked hard and earned both



You would benefit by losing the attitude of entitlement.  If you want a career in the CF, you have to make some sacrifices.  A 6 week glider course is hardly on the heavy end of the scale of sacrifices people have made to join the CF.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Jun 2011)

What he said:



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Time to grow up and set your priorities.



ROTP

If you were my kid, I would kick you square in the butt for even asking.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jun 2011)

A few years ago (already having cadet glider wings) I was accepted for the Air Cadet power scholarship.  Days after receiving that notification, I received my acceptance to ROTP in the pilot classification.

I can tell you how many nanoseconds I thought about trying to still get my PPL.  (hint: zero) 


Regards
G2G


----------



## jwtg (3 Jun 2011)

X2012 said:
			
		

> You have two options:
> Take the ROTP and start your military career, possibly getting some license on your own time/money.
> *Decline ROTP and do GPS, and try again for ROTP next year.*



One thing worth thinking about here is how you're going to explain to your interviewing officer why you declined an ROTP offer for a 6 week glider course. 

Imagine what he/she will think about that.

Having been through a similar experience, I can tell you that I was VERY fortunate to receive a second ROTP offer and it took quite a bit of conversation to convince my interviewer that I was serious, committed, and worth his time.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jun 2011)

Everyone here has made some very valid points.  If there is a conflict then your obvious choice is to go with the ROTP option.  In fact, if I were the CO of a cadet corps and got wind of any cadet's decision to opt out of ROTP in order to take a cadet course, that cadet would be a non-cadet pretty darn fast!  If a *kid* is going to make a colossaly stupid decision, then sometimes an adult has to step in.

Having said this, if there is no conflict (i.e. you can complete the course *prior* to being sworn into the CF), then there really should be no issue.  If you're not a member of the CF, the CF can't tell you to not to do something.  As long as you show up at the appointed time to be sworn in and complete the appropriate paperwork, there is really nothing the CF can do.  WARNING:  if you get stuck at a cadet camp and can't make it back for your induction or if you are injured and can't start BMQ, you will be SCREWED.  So keep that in mind.

On a final note, I highly doubt that you will be able to complete the glider course before you will be required to report for duty.  Those courses normally run until at least mid-August and you will most likely be in the CF by that point (even if  you on Leave Without Pay).  So get your head around that and move on.


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

Dude, my asnwer is simply thus: D-U-H.

 :deadhorse:

MM


----------



## raykwon (3 Jun 2011)

How exactly were you "recently" selected for ROTP?

Can you get accepted for the 2012 year now?

Anyways, I'm in Air cadets too and I have my glider wings, and let me say that they might be fun for a few weeks or so but they are not as great as you might think...So really, I think that your best option is to just go with the ROTP and forget the glider course.

Just what I think....all up to you.


----------



## 2011Applicant (3 Jun 2011)

First round of selections for the 2011-2012 year was back in late March. Second round was even more recent, although I'm not sure of how many people were accepted during that round.

Back to OP though, sounds like it's time to strap on your big boy pants and start thinking about your future career. Would you rather do a 6 week course so you can fly a glider, or do 4 years of school, graduate with a guaranteed job, retire after 25 years, and still be able to do something else with your life _after_ your service is up.
As for me, I'm going to enjoy my time at RMC for the next 4 years and know that I'm going to be able to reap the benefits which have been presented before me. 

That being said, I'm not sure how prestigious these glider wings are, or what bearing they have on your future, but it sure seems to me that ROTP is the better deal. 

EDIT: Corrected number of years for retirement.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> retire after 20 years,



25 years.


----------



## raykwon (3 Jun 2011)

Oh sorry, my mistake, I was talking about the 2012-2013 year...I guess you apply for that starting next september. 


Take everybody's word for it Nathan...see if you can work some way around and do both of your options, 
and if that's not possible, just go forward with the ROTP Program.  :nod:


Wish you best of luck!


----------



## 2011Applicant (3 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 25 years.


My bad, thanks.


----------



## Maverick94 (1 Jul 2011)

ROTP all the way. 

Think of it like this. A glider pilot course which is maybe, what 5k? Maybe 10k?
Or a scholarship that is worth over 100k? PLUS a guaranteed career. Jobs are hard to find out of university these days.


----------



## KGB (3 Aug 2011)

I went to Power Pilot Scholarship  two years ago. One of the guys there was accepted to ROTP as a pilot (he found out before he started the scholarship)He managed to complete the course which normally takes seven weeks, in 5 weeks in order to get to St Jean in time, and he was sworn in while on course! He did not tell anyone at his cadet squadron about this, and the officers on the course allowed him to attend anyway.

Incidentally on the same course, I got a call from the recruiting center that I was accepted to ROTP for Artillery Officer (my third choice). The first two were Pilot & Navigator. Since I was already in the 4th week of flying, AND I didn't really want to go as Artillery, I rejected the offer, and got Power Wings.
Last year, I applied again to ROTP, but failed Aircrew Selection. I eneded up getting my second choice (Armoured Officer), and I'm going to RMC this fall.

Moral of the story: 1. Cadets don't communicate with DND, so if you don't tell officers at your unit about getting accepted to military, they won't force you to retire and you can still attend a summer course.
2. Sometimes (as in my case) It's better to take the summer course instead of ROTP.


----------



## brihard (3 Aug 2011)

KGB said:
			
		

> Moral of the story: 1. Cadets don't communicate with DND, so if you don't tell officers at your unit about getting accepted to military, they won't force you to retire and you can still attend a summer course.



And you see nothing wrong with this? No alarm bells are ringing on integrity here?


----------



## chrisf (3 Aug 2011)

If he didn't have to enroll right away, it's entirely possible he could have done both... probably all sorted itself out long ago.


----------



## KGB (3 Aug 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> And you see nothing wrong with this? No alarm bells are ringing on integrity here?


In his position I would have done the same. Read my signature.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2011)

KGB said:
			
		

> Moral of the story: 1. Cadets don't communicate with DND, so if you don't tell officers at your unit about getting accepted to military, they won't force you to retire and you can still attend a summer course.
> 2. Sometimes (as in my case) It's better to take the summer course instead of ROTP.



You're going to make a great officer...  :


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2011)

KGB said:
			
		

> Read my signature.



Ever hear of "integrity" ?


----------



## dimsum (3 Aug 2011)

Where's that popcorn animated gif?  This is gonna be good.


----------



## Gimpy (3 Aug 2011)

KGB said:
			
		

> In his position I would have done the same. Read my signature.



If you base decisions in your life on Machiavelli's works you are in for a short career in the CF or no friends. Possibly both.


----------



## KGB (3 Aug 2011)

This decision would be related more to cadets than the military


----------



## Zoomie (3 Aug 2011)

It's not a lack of integrity to take a cadet course and then enroll in the CF.  Most cadets that take Power are in their last year or could be aging out immediately upon receiving their PPL.  The Cadet League/Canadian Forces don't expect the Cadet to stay in and share their "skills".  It is just an exposure to flying, nothing more.  If someone can get through the PPL program in 5 weeks vice the programmed 7 week syllabus - kudos to them.  This is exactly the type of person we want in the CF - someone with drive and motivation.


----------



## chrisf (3 Aug 2011)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> If you base decisions in your life on Machiavelli's works you are in for a short career in the CF or no friends. Possibly both.



Sun Tzu, now there's a man to read...


----------



## yoman (3 Aug 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> It's not a lack of integrity to take a cadet course and then enroll in the CF.  Most cadets that take Power are in their last year or could be aging out immediately upon receiving their PPL.  The Cadet League/Canadian Forces don't expect the Cadet to stay in and share their "skills".



If only that were true. When I was a cadet people were denied Power based solely on the fact that they wouldn't of been able to "share" their new found skills. They were told this right to their faces.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> It's not a lack of integrity to take a cadet course and then enroll in the CF.


I think it's more this part that seems to smell a bit:


> 1. Cadets don't communicate with DND, so if you don't tell officers at your unit about getting accepted to military, they won't force you to retire and you can still attend a summer course.


Depending on when one is accepted for either....


			
				Zoomie said:
			
		

> The Cadet League/Canadian Forces don't expect the Cadet to stay in and share their "skills".


.... if I was sitting on a board interviewing 2 candidates for Flying Scholarship, and one was going into the Reg Force by the end of the summer, and the other was going to spend a year or 2 w/the Squadron, I know who I'd give more marks to (the latter).



			
				Zoomie said:
			
		

> If someone can get through the PPL program in 5 weeks vice the programmed 7 week syllabus - kudos to them.  This is exactly the type of person we want in the CF - someone with drive and motivation.


Yup - and if one can do both, great.



			
				KGB said:
			
		

> In his position I would have done the same. Read my signature.
> 
> *"The end justifies the means"*
> -Niccolo Machialvelli


Wow - interesting words coming from someone training to be a leader of Canadian Forces members.  They say that in the Mohawk culture, the first folks that don't make the cut in the selection of a Chief is anyone who wants to be Chief.

To the OP:  go ROTP.


----------

